# Tractor Loader



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm wanting a tractor with a loader or a tractor I can add a loader to. What is a good tractor with a strong front axle that will support a loader? I have considered the ford 3910, 3930. Would like something in that neighborhood.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You really need to think about your budget, then consider how that loader is attached to your tractor! If you are interested in an Industrial tractor they are built to handle a FEL. If you are looking at a farm type tractor, you may want to look at how much you want to lift!?! I'd look at a frame mounted unit. What are your thoughts on the unit you may be interested in?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Pogobill thoughts/ideas.
What are plans for loader now and down the road
Have consider quick disconnect loader?
There are after market company offer loader...check websites,some are pricey,some company will make you loader for $$$$'s. in short it maybe cheaper in the long run to purchase tractor already w/loader.

Best in your quest.


----------



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

I appreciate everybody's input. I'm just gonna be using around the house and small farm. Not expecting to be lifting a lot of weight often. Maybe a pallet of bricks hear and there. Utility poles. Etc


----------



## jhill24 (May 5, 2012)

note how much the loader itself is rated to lift. A few extra dollars spent now may save a lot of aggravation later on down the road. I learned this the hard way myself, should have done my homework


----------

